# X server doesn't work on Asus Seashell eeE PC



## PeterY (Sep 20, 2015)

Can't start X on see PC Seashell Asus laptop.

1. `startx` gets me this output:

```
xauth:  file /home/peter/.serverauth.799 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "seashell:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "seashell:0" in "add" command
X.Org X Server 1.14.7
Release Date: 2014-06-05
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD seashell 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 19 September 2015  01:16:45PM
Current version of pixman: 0.32.6
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 20 08:42:03 2015
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
Initializing built-in extension XTEST
Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
Initializing built-in extension SYNC
Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
Initializing built-in extension RENDER
Initializing built-in extension RANDR
Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
Initializing built-in extension RECORD
Initializing built-in extension DPMS
Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
Initializing built-in extension XVideo
Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
Initializing built-in extension DRI2
Loading extension GLX
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "seashell:0" in "remove" command
```

2. When I try `Xorg -configure` the screen on my laptop goes dark but the computer's is running because I can connect to it by ssh. When I repeat the command remotely I get:

```
root@seashell:/usr/home/peter # Xorg -configure
X.Org X Server 1.14.7
Release Date: 2014-06-05
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD seashell 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 19 September 2015  01:16:45PM
Current version of pixman: 0.32.6
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 20 08:52:16 2015
List of video drivers:
    mach64
    nv
    r128
    nvidia
    ati
    radeon
    intel
    openchrome
    vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```

Please help!


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 20, 2015)

PeterY said:


> ```
> xauth: file /home/peter/.serverauth.799 does not exist
> xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "seashell:0" in "list" command
> ```


Add the output of `hostname` to/etc/hosts, for example:

```
::1 localhost [hostname]
127.0.0.1 localhost [hostname]
```

Start without a xorg.conf file: it is often unnecessary. Nevertheless, the symptoms seem to indicate that your GPU is not supported, what it is? Post the output of `dmesg` and `pciconf -lvbce`.


----------



## PeterY (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank You for a swift reply (and for the comment on formatting - I will try to apply the rules as best I can).

Here is the: `dmesg` output:


```
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz (1800.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x106ca  Family=0x6  Model=0x1c  Stepping=10
 Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2027880448 (1933 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <A_M_I_ OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x1c, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xcc00-0xcc07 mem 0xf5d00000-0xf5d7ffff,0xb0000000-0xbfffffff,0xf5c00000-0xf5cfffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel Pineview SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 8188k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf5d80000-0xf5dfffff at device 2.1 on pci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0xf5bf8000-0xf5bfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci2: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xec00-0xec7f mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xce000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
NVRM: The NVIDIA Second Generation ION GPU installed in this system is
NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please
NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
NVRM:  information.  The 346.47 NVIDIA driver will ignore
NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci3: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
alc0: <Atheros AR8152 v2.0 PCIe Fast Ethernet> port 0xdc00-0xdc7f mem 0xf5fc0000-0xf5ffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
alc0: 2048 Tx FIFO, 5376 Rx FIFO
alc0: Using 1 MSI message(s).
miibus0: <MII bus> on alc0
atphy0: <Atheros F2 10/100 PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
atphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
alc0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
alc0: Ethernet address: bc:ae:c5:d1:7c:1a
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
xhci0: <NEC uPD720200 USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf5efe000-0xf5efffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci1
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 32-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0xc400-0xc41f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0xc480-0xc49f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0xc880-0xc89f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus4 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf5bf7c00-0xf5bf7fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH7 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc080-0xc087,0xc000-0xc003,0xbc00-0xbc07,0xb880-0xb883,0xb800-0xb81f mem 0xf5bf7800-0xf5bf7bff irq 21 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 24 on hdaa0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1033> at usbus0
uhub1: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST9320325AS 0003SDM1> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number 6VD9JYFL
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1800023553 Hz quality 1000
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
uhub5: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
Root mount waiting for: usbus5
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, port 6, addr 2 (ignored)
ugen5.2: <Azurewave> at usbus5
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
```


----------



## PeterY (Sep 20, 2015)

And the result of: `pciconf -lvbce`


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x83ac1043 chip=0xa0008086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 8) Intel cap 12 version 1
    PCI errors = Received Master-Abort
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x84461043 chip=0xa0018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf5d00000, size 524288, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcc00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xb0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf5c00000, size 1048576, enabled
    cap 05[90] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:    class=0x038000 card=0x84461043 chip=0xa0028086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf5d80000, size 524288, enabled
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x841c1043 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf5bf8000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 1 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[130] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x83ad1043
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[180] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27d28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2'
    class      = bridge
   subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x83ad1043
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[180] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
pcib3@pci0:0:28:2:    class=0x060400 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27d48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x83ad1043
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[180] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
pcib4@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27d68086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x83ad1043
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
    ecap 0005[180] = Root Complex Link Declaration 1
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc400, size 32, enabled
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc480, size 32, enabled
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc800, size 32, enabled
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc880, size 32, enabled
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf5bf7c00, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
pcib5@pci0:0:30:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xe2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[50] = PCI Bridge card=0x83ad1043
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27bc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10 Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 1 version 0
        features: Quick Resume, SATA RAID-5, Mobile, 6 PCI-e x1 slots, SATA RAID-0/1/10
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27c18086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc080, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc000, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbc00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb880, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb800, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf5bf7800, size 1024, enabled
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message enabled with 1 message
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 12[a8] = SATA Index-Data Pair
none0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x83ad1043 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x400, size 32, enabled
vgapci2@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x84461043 chip=0x0a7610de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GT218 [ION 2]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfa000000, size 16777216, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xce000000, size 33554432, enabled
    bar   [24] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xec00, size 128, enabled
    cap 01[60] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[68] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 10[78] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x16)
                speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 09[b4] = vendor (length 20)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0004[128] = Power Budgeting 1
    ecap 000b[600] = Vendor 1 ID 1
none1@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x20471a3b chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf9ffc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 09[58] = vendor (length 120)
    cap 05[48] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L0s/L1(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0002[13c] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 000060ffffd2485d
    ecap 0004[16c] = Power Budgeting 1
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                Unsupported Request Detected
    Corrected = Advisory Non-Fatal Error
alc0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x84681043 chip=0x20621969 rev=0xc1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf5fc0000, size 262144, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdc00, size 128, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[48] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(4096) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L1(L0s/L1)
    cap 03[6c] = VPD
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 2 non-fatal 2 corrected
    ecap 0003[180] = Serial 1 ffd17c1abcaec5ff
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                Non-Fatal Error Detected
                Unsupported Request Detected
    Non-fatal = Completer Abort
                Unsupported Request
    Corrected = Bad TLP
                Bad DLLP
xhci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x10191043 chip=0x01941033 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf5efe000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 11[90] = MSI-X supports 8 messages
                Table in map 0x10[0x1000], PBA in map 0x10[0x1080]
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 ffffffffffffffff
    ecap 0018[150] = LTR 1
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                Unsupported Request Detected
    Corrected = Advisory Non-Fatal Error
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2015)

This is an old Atom, they are very slow but work.  I have an Acer Aspire D250 here, but it still has 10.0-STABLE and the old version of Xorg.  It runs.  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf is present but empty.

Please stop using -configure.

Update started, but it will take a while.


----------



## PeterY (Sep 20, 2015)

That is exactly why I thought that something like FreeBSD will work way better than Windows 7 that used to be installed on this laptop.
Is there a way to get this X running on this system? 
If I understood you correctly - if I install the older 10.10-STABLE version it will run?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2015)

The current X will work.  I just can't tell exactly what the configuration should be until I finish updating this system.  It is still compiling the operating system from when I posted earlier.  After that, I'll start updating ports.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2015)

Finally finished updating.  This is an Acer Aspire D250 with an Atom N270 processor.  The operating system is FreeBSD 10-STABLE r288024 i386.

It starts X with no xorg.conf and runs fine.

Which specific version of that Asus Eee Seashell do you have?


----------



## PeterY (Sep 24, 2015)

It's the 1215N model.


----------

